# Doing masters and work permit . help



## Fudge13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey All ,

I have just got a call from Mannheim university saying that i've just got into masters program in economics . I have gone through the curricular and it looks amazing knowledge wise and I guess i would learn alot form it .. Although I'm not sure about the restriction of work permit in germany and hence would like to know about it .

This course is for about 2 years (4sems ) so after that , would there be any kind of work permit given ? cause I heard for a non-eu citizen its extremely hard to get a work permit/job in the EU countries . 

Could anyone be kind enough to explain the work permit thingy !?

Regards,

Fudge


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The German embassy or consulate can explain it. 

Typically on a student visa you are entitled to work a limited number of hours, but I don't know if that applies to all levels of study and all nationalities. After graduation you would be able to apply for a work permit if you found a job and the employer was willing to sponsor you for a work visa. But for the authoritative answer, ask the authorities.


----------



## au.ashwani (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello,
Is it necessary to produce Bachelors Degree Certificate while applying for work visa for Germany?
I cleared my final year B.Tech in May 2013 but haven't received my degree certificate from the university yet. I have all my Mark sheets though. My company is planning to depute me to Germany in a few months and the HR keeps asking for my Degree Certificate!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Fudge13 said:


> Hey All ,
> 
> I have just got a call from Mannheim university saying that i've just got into masters program in economics . I have gone through the curricular and it looks amazing knowledge wise and I guess i would learn alot form it .. Although I'm not sure about the restriction of work permit in germany and hence would like to know about it .
> 
> ...


As a non-EEA student at university level in Germany you are allowed to either work 120 days full days or 240 half days per year.

After completing your degree you can apply for a post study work permit which will be valid up to 18 months. If you find a qualified job during that time you can convert this to a long term residence/work permit.


----------

